# jotul castine



## pinetop (Mar 15, 2006)

just installed this castine and it works like a champ


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2006)

Beautiful installation Pinetop. Looks like your stove has found a real nice home.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2006)

That is beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 16, 2006)

Great looking install! i love the jotul iron finish.


----------



## pinetop (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks...originally there was a gas fireplace inset in the rock face rather than tear it out i disabled it and then tore out ashelf hearth and extended it for the stove i've got about 20 ft of chimney including 7 ft. on the outside and it drafts very well we had to go a bit off center to achieve a straight shot in order miss a rafter didn't want any elbows in the install ..which was done by a certified installer.


----------



## Arthur (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks great!
What brand inside stovepipe did you use? Double or single wall?


----------



## pinetop (Mar 18, 2006)

the dealer i bought the stove from uses excel pipe thats double wall to allow for 8" clearances and naturally he said excel is certainly far superior to any competing brand and being the sucker i am i took it hook line...and sinker


----------



## djamwolfe (Mar 18, 2006)

That install looks like it should be in a jotul catalog ... Looks great


----------

